# [Heisec] "Abhörsicheres System" abgehört



## Newsfeed (19 Juni 2011)

Forscher konnten erstmals einen per Quantenkryptographie übermittelten Schlüssel stehlen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

